# looking for a good home, TX



## lmchihal (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a young, "male?" pigeon that needs a home. He is gentle and loves to be rubbed. He needs a home with other pigeons or with someone that can provide more interaction than I can. He would be great with kids and he has no fear of my dogs. He has been living inside because it has been cold and raining here for a while. He was released in December but returned missing quite a few feathers. I really love this bird and will only let him go to a good home but I know that my home is not good enought for him. I will be posting pics of him soon. I hope someone sees this who can give him a better life.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lauren,


Have you tried the link that Terry provided on your original thread?http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=164980&postcount=31

You might also try to locate a rehabber in your area:

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactN.htm


----------



## lmchihal (Oct 17, 2006)

there was no way to contact anyone on the pigeonplace web site.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There is a CONTACT "click on" on the upper right hand corner of this link, and that will bring you to their e-mail address, I just tried it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lauren, you might try contacting this person too.

Mike Thomas - [email protected]


He actually works with Val at the PigeonPlace and has helped us with some of our 911 Pigeon Alert rescues. The only problem I see is that Val and Mike are almost 4 hours away from you. So I guess even if they were willing to take the bird, you would have to figure out a way to get it to them.


----------

